# The World Through One (Crappy) Lens - Game On! (Nikon Only)



## PhotoXopher

Update: Project In Progress!
Click to view the map on flickr: http://www.flickr.com/groups/worldthroughonecrappylens/pool/map?mode=group

I'm going to go ahead and get this started.

*What?*
I have a crappy lens, manual focus and it's old. I'm willing to donate this gem to the photographic world to see what people can come up with along its travels from one person to the next.

*How?*
Simply decide if you're going to really give this 100% and do your part. I recommend $10 is sent to the person shipping the lens, this way there is at least some financial interest in getting the lens as well as getting rid of the lens. The $10 is to cover shipping, you'll get your $10 back when you send the item to the next person in line.

The lens should be kept for up to, but no longer than 7 days to keep it moving and interesting.

*When?*
Starts Right Now!

$10 to get this going, PM me if you're interested in being a part of this - it should be fun!

1. Names will be added in this post in the order they are received.
2. Once you receive the lens let me know so I can mark your name as the current holder of the lens.
3. Arrange shipping with the next person in line.

Last but not least:
The Photo Forum and it's members are not liable for anything! Should the lens be lost in shipment, broken, misplaced, forgotten, eaten by the dog, sold on eBay, buried, trashed, rolled off the roof of a car, dropped down the stairs, drowned, flushed, or otherwise ruined or gone in any way, shape or form,  etc, etc, etc, the game is over unless another lens is put into action to replace it.

Note:
You will most likely need to switch your camera to Manual mode to use this lens. I am not familiar with what bodies do what, but just a note in case it doesn't seem to work for you - M mode! This is an old 70-210mm lens, I don't even know who makes it or anything else about it and I accept no responsibilty for damages. I have tested this lens on a D5000, D90 and D300s and it worked on all of those bodies.


*Those who are on the list, please sign up for the group and include your member name for verification.*
Flickr: World Through One Crappy Lens

List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)

0. PhotoXopher
1. MrRamonG
2. DScience
3. Pugs
4. zeto88 (Australia)
7. iznfb
8. boomer
9. Dominantly
10. jjparson
11. PhillJ
12. Jeffro
13. TylerF
14. Eco
15. Wolfgang8810
16. nickpav
17. Nick Melson  (UK)
18. Foxman
19. Goontz
20. Casserole (Canada)
21. itsjustbrandy
22. AUS-10
23. fast eddie
24. Flawlessly Fallen
25. SrBiscuit
26. Crayons
27. Redtippmann
28. Derek Nickell

5. T-town photographer (removed for lack of communication)
6. Hybrid Designz (removed for lack of communication)


----------



## Dominantly

I think this is a pretty cool idea man.... I'm super interested in seeing how this turns out and some results.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm pretty excited to see what happens with it myself! :thumbup:

Pretty good way to get some enjoyment out of a lens I may have otherwise abandoned, and knowing this community - someone will pull off an amazing photograph with this thing


----------



## DScience

I am 100% down to participate in this. However I would need to be a person a few weeks down the road. I will definitely do it anytime after January 1st. )


----------



## MrRamonG

Count me in.


----------



## kundalini

I've heard of this type of thing before and think it's a cool idea.

Two caveats come to mind though. 1) The tenner ($10) should be in the box when shipped to the next person. 2) The person that has just shipped on the lens has 7 days to post their images.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm fine with however each individual transaction wants to handle the shipping, etc.

Good suggestions.

Remember to PM me your interest so I don't miss someone in the thread.


----------



## MrRamonG

Is there a theme?  should we just take a pic of something crappy with the crappy lens?


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'd say try and take the best photo you can, get creative... anything you want!


----------



## kundalini

PhotoXopher said:


> I'm fine with however each individual transaction wants to handle the shipping, etc.


 If the money is moved along with the lens, then there is no back tracking to be done.  Just my 2¢.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Right, but that would mean I'd have to:

1. Supply the lens.
2. Pay for the initial shipping.
3. Send $10 with it.


----------



## kundalini

PhotoXopher said:


> Right, but that would mean I'd have to:
> 
> 1. Supply the lens.
> 2. Pay for the initial shipping.
> 3. Send $10 with it.


 COB






No, you've already paid the intial shipping, the first person on the list would be responsible for the $10 and so on.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Not sure that's the best way, sending a lens plus $10? I think having the receiver put a small investment into this will help insure it completes it's travels.

Anyway, once it leaves my hands it'll be up to the individuals involved how they'd like to handle it.

Let's get this going, we need a lot more people!


----------



## itznfb

I think slipping a $10 in the box is the best way as long as one person is willing to pay double for shipping. Someone would have to.... but getting the $10 in the box is easiest. That way no one has to wait for paypal transactions or wait for money to be shipped to them.

Count me in either way.

Are you going to start a new thread for the pictures? Or just post in this one?


----------



## PhotoXopher

I think I'll start a new one and link to it from the original post.


----------



## Pugs

PM sent. I'm definitely in!

Edit:  PM reply received and my name added to the first post... DAMN!  That was quick!


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm on top of it!


----------



## T-town photographer

Count me in.

Michael


----------



## boomer

I would totally do it!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Now we're talkin'. 

I think the list is up to date so far....


----------



## newbie06

will it fit a d40??noob


----------



## PhotoXopher

Yes it will, just have to shoot in manual mode.


----------



## Jeffro

I think I will jump into this as soon as it gets rolling and it is working!   I will keep checking in!


----------



## Dominantly

I'll be happy to join in.


----------



## jjparson

Count me in.  This sounds like a blast.


----------



## Jeffro

Has the first pic been taken yet???


----------



## Sw1tchFX

i'd be willing to join in too, but i'm curious as to what the lens is? yes, it's $10, but is it a 50mm? 35mm?


----------



## zeto88

Assuming this cannot be shipped to Australia for $10?


----------



## Sachphotography

Im in. PM sent.


----------



## Pugs

If you put zeto88 after me, I'd be willing to ship the lens down to the antipodes. zeto88 would then be responsible for shipping it back to the right-side up part of the world.


----------



## zeto88

^ Ahaha, right-side up hey?
Sound's like your heads the wrong side up!  Ahaha, I kid, I kid.
Thanks for the kind gesture man!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Under the circumstances I don't think anyone will mind.

Added.

Lens is a no name 70-210 f/4


----------



## zeto88

Jumping the gun a bit here, if all goes well, are we able to get back in line when your turn if up?


----------



## DScience

this is great! I can't wait...Eve if it is a lil more than $10, if we cant get this to go A LONG way, it could get huge! We need a personal blog for this experiment!


----------



## TylerF

add me to the list! i agree with dscience, maybe make a flickr called "A World Through One" or a facebook group haha. idk this is a cool idea


----------



## zeto88

https://www.blogger.com/*"Create a blog. It&#8217;s free."*


----------



## PhotoXopher

Not a bad idea... Would need a place where everyone could post their photos, Flickr group might not be a bad idea - I'll set one up later this week most likely.


----------



## Sachphotography

Ask and ye shall recieve.

Aworldthroughone's Blog

The pics should have some sort of story behind them. Why you choose to shoot it and why it was the picture
you choose out of all the picture you took. Camera model-Lens settings-Filters-ect...ect..ect...
Each Picture needs a story.

Cheers.


----------



## PhillJ

Total noob, but I am in...pm sent.


----------



## Jeffro

Daniel jumped on this fast!!! LOL


I still want to be in SO I AM GOING TO SEND A PM NOW but I have seen things like this but then all talk and no action!!!  I really hope this rolls!!!!  Has it been shipped yet or the first pic taken???

I think this should be a FACEBOOK or something like that where it can get alot of coverage over time!


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I'm very interested in participating....as for placement. T-Town is actually in my same town. I would love to exchange the lens with him. Of course i would give him the $10 or whatever for him to get back his $10...

This is a great idea and i cant wait to be apart of this!


----------



## PhotoXopher

List updated.

I'm receiving some special requests and so far I've been honoring them, however please keep in mind that this bumps others down the list. Therefore, in the future any special requests will be moved to the end of the list.

First photo taken and will be published shortly, and the lens will be on its way sometime this week!

Thanks for all the interest in this, I really think it will be a fun challenge/adventure.


----------



## Jeffro

so what are we going to do about publishing everything?  Facebook and what not...


Should the list also contain where in the world is the lens....  Like what state or country???


----------



## Hybrid Designz

i cannot wait for this to start! Thank-you for the chance to be apart of this!


----------



## boomer

This should be fun! Getting excited


----------



## Sachphotography

I checked and the Domain Name "theworldthroughone.com" is available.
If aybody is interested I can build us a site and host it for free.
The only cost would be about 25 to host the domain name for two 2 years.

Let me know if anybody is interested. If everybody pitched in a couple bucks it should cost moe than like 2-3 a person.
I have a couple neat Ideas for a sweet design to!



Jeffro said:


> so what are we going to do about publishing everything?  Facebook and what not...
> 
> 
> Should the list also contain where in the world is the lens....  Like what state or country???



DUDE!!!! WASSSSUPPPP Hommie!!!! Where ya been!!!
Good to see you again.

Here is a Facebook group I created for this.

The World Through One | Facebook

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## T-town photographer

I can try and pitch in some money, but to be honest at the moment I am unemployed and looking for work.  I will do what I can but it may not be much.

Michael


----------



## kundalini

T-town photographer said:


> I can try and pitch in some money, but to be honest at the moment I am unemployed and looking for work. I will do what I can but it may not be much.
> 
> Michael


 Precisely why another new thread should be started rather than investing into an unknown.  Hell, it's FREE on TPF.


----------



## Sachphotography

T-town photographer said:


> I can try and pitch in some money, but to be honest at the moment I am unemployed and looking for work.  I will do what I can but it may not be much.
> 
> Michael



No worries. If each of the 13 people put in like 2.00 then we could have the site easy. I think we all have 2.00 in change in our cars. lol .

Ill pay for if I get enough people interested. Then they can just pay me whenever and however.


----------



## Sachphotography

kundalini said:


> Precisely why another new thread should be started rather than investing into an unknown.  Hell, it's FREE on TPF.



Yeah but it is different when the project has its on space on its own site. 
And if it is that big of a deal about being free. Ill pay for the site. It was just an idea. 
A thread on a forum will not get half the exposure a deticated website would.


----------



## T-town photographer

Sachphotography said:


> T-town photographer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can try and pitch in some money, but to be honest at the moment I am unemployed and looking for work. I will do what I can but it may not be much.
> 
> Michael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. If each of the 13 people put in like 2.00 then we could have the site easy. I think we all have 2.00 in change in our cars. lol .
> 
> Ill pay for if I get enough people interested. Then they can just pay me whenever and however.
Click to expand...

 

I can do five bucks just let me know where to send it to.

Michael


----------



## OttawaPhotog

hey  hey.....   i'm back from a long hiatus from shooting, but finally have a camera and a lens back in the bag.  Add me to this as I think it will be fun.  Oh and you can put my location and place me accordingly in the list to keep the shipping costs down.  

Tim


----------



## nickpav

im in. ill subscribe to the thread, which is prob a good idea to anyone participating


----------



## Jeffro

I am so excited to do this.   Yeah I still think everyones locations should be on the master list!!!


----------



## Jeffro

EDIT

adding a spot for real names too!!! LOL


----------



## Sachphotography

Jeffro said:


> List of confirmed members participating:
> (Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)
> 
> 0. PhotoXopher
> 1. MrRamonG---------------------------Anaheim, California
> 2. DScience-----------------------------Denver, Colorado
> 3. Pugs----------------------------------Milwaukee, Wisconsin
> 4. zeto88--------------------------------Australia
> 5. T-town photographer----------------Tulsa, Oklahoma
> 6. Hybrid Designz-----------------------Tulsa, Oklahoma
> 7. iznfb----------------------------------Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> 8. boomer-------------------------------Peoria, Arizona
> 9. Dominantly---------------------------San Diego, California
> 11. Sachphotography-------------------Spokane, Washington
> 12. PhillJ---------------------------------Austin, Texas
> 13. Jeffro--------------------------------Lafayette, Louisiana
> 
> 
> Let me know if I got all these right!!!!  You can copy and steal the list if you like!   The list should go on the FACEBOOK OR WEBSITE!!!



Can we get real names please! As soon as we get the real names, I will post to our face book group and blog


----------



## Jeffro

List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)

0. PhotoXopher----------------------------------
1. MrRamonG------------------------------------Anaheim, California
2. DScience--------------------------------------Denver, Colorado
3. Pugs-------------------------------------------Milwaukee, Wisconsin
4. zeto88-----------------------------------------Australia
5. T-town photographer-------------------------Tulsa, Oklahoma
6. Hybrid Designz------------(Matt)-------------Owasso, Oklahoma
7. iznfb-------------------------------------------Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
8. boomer----------------------------------------Peoria, Arizona
9. Dominantly------------------------------------San Diego, California
11. Sachphotography--------(Daniel)-----------Spokane, Washington
12. PhillJ------------------------------------------Austin, Texas
13. Jeffro---------------------(Jeff)--------------Lafayette, Louisiana


Let me know if I got all these right!!!!  You can copy and steal the list if you like!   The list should go on the FACEBOOK OR WEBSITE!!!


----------



## Jeffro

Hey Why not just everyone pay to ship to the next person!!! Since we all have to put up some money then just pay when you ship and you are done!!!  That way everyone just pays once!  ????   

You start and pay shipping to #2 guy

#2 pays to ship to number 3 and so on!   What is wrong with that!


----------



## PhotoXopher

List updated and flickr group created:
Flickr: World Through One Crappy Lens

Thanks for the interest and enthusiasm!

I'll be uploading the first image shortly... Those who are on the list, please sign up for the group and include your member name for verification.

Thanks!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Just a bump to say... the first image has been captured/uploaded!







Lens will be on it's way to the next person in the next day or two.


----------



## jjparson

Can't wait for my turn......patiently waiting in Utah....


----------



## PhotoXopher

Real names and locations are only necessary for the people involved with each lens transaction.

The 'official' group has been posted, but just in case anyone missed it:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/worldthroughonecrappylens/


Thanks!


----------



## Jeffro

Cool I joined the flickr site!!!    PROUD MEMBER of TWTOCL


----------



## PhotoXopher

Blog added for your viewing pleasure 
World Through One Crappy Lens


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I have joined  all the sites listed. Are we able to add different folders and such for the members participating? maybe a folder each to upload all the pictures taken with it? i think that would be a good idea, but thats just me


----------



## Hybrid Designz

btw: my name is Matt and im actually from Owasso, Oklahoma (10mins north of Tulsa)


----------



## Jeffro

UPDATED LIST AS OF DEC 28th


List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)

0. PhotoXopher----------------------------------
1. MrRamonG------------------------------------Anaheim, California
2. DScience--------------------------------------Denver, Colorado
3. Pugs-------------------------------------------Milwaukee, Wisconsin
4. zeto88-----------------------------------------Australia
5. T-town photographer-----(Michael)----------Tulsa, Oklahoma
6. Hybrid Designz------------(Matt)-------------Owasso, Oklahoma
7. iznfb-------------------------------------------Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
8. boomer----------------------------------------Peoria, Arizona
9. Dominantly------------------------------------San Diego, California
10. jjparson---------------------------------------
11. PhillJ------------------------------------------Austin, Texas
12. Jeffro---------------------(Jeff)--------------Lafayette, Louisiana
13. TylerF--------------------(Tyler)-------------Farmington, New York
14. Eco--------------------------------------------
15. Wolfgang8810--------------------------------


----------



## T-town photographer

Jeffro said:


> UPDATED LIST AS OF DEC 28th
> 
> 
> List of confirmed members participating:
> (Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)
> 
> 0. PhotoXopher----------------------------------
> 1. MrRamonG------------------------------------Anaheim, California
> 2. DScience--------------------------------------Denver, Colorado
> 3. Pugs-------------------------------------------Milwaukee, Wisconsin
> 4. zeto88-----------------------------------------Australia
> 5. T-town photographer---(Michael)----------------------Tulsa, Oklahoma
> 6. Hybrid Designz------------(Matt)-------------Owasso, Oklahoma
> 7. iznfb-------------------------------------------Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
> 8. boomer----------------------------------------Peoria, Arizona
> 9. Dominantly------------------------------------San Diego, California
> 11. Sachphotography--------(Daniel)-----------Spokane, Washington
> 12. PhillJ------------------------------------------Austin, Texas
> 13. Jeffro---------------------(Jeff)--------------Lafayette, Louisiana


 
Michael


----------



## Jeffro

gotcha!  Thanks


----------



## Eco

Count me in on this when it reaches the east coast!


----------



## PhotoXopher

First come first serve, it would be impossible to organize this by location.

I'll add you in!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Is It too late to get in on this I just found it.


----------



## TylerF

i pmd you a day or 2 ago.im interested

Tyler farmington NY


----------



## PhotoXopher

You're on the list, the only one that is 'official' is the one in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Sounds like an awesome plan. 

Mark Sarasota, Fl


----------



## TylerF

oh, ok thank you!


----------



## Jeffro

UPDATED LIST AS OF DEC 28th


List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)

0. PhotoXopher----------------------------------
1. MrRamonG------------------------------------Anaheim, California
2. DScience--------------------------------------Denver, Colorado
3. Pugs-------------------------------------------Milwaukee, Wisconsin
4. zeto88-----------------------------------------Australia
5. T-town photographer-----(Michael)----------Tulsa, Oklahoma
6. Hybrid Designz------------(Matt)-------------Owasso, Oklahoma
7. iznfb-------------------------------------------Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
8. boomer----------------------------------------Peoria, Arizona
9. Dominantly------------------------------------San Diego, California
10. jjparson-------------------(Jake)-------------Ogden, Utah
11. PhillJ------------------------------------------Austin, Texas
12. Jeffro---------------------(Jeff)--------------Lafayette, Louisiana
13. TylerF--------------------(Tyler)-------------Farmington, New York
14. Eco--------------------------------------------
15. Wolfgang8810------------(Mark)-------------Sarasota, Fl



Hey PhotoXopher

If you dont want me doing this list then let me know!  I am trying to help and keep it updated.  I was hoping that you would just add this stuff to the master list and I will leave it alone.  It is your Idea have fun with it!  Let me know! Aint trying to hurt anyones feelings just trying to have fun with the idea.  Thought it would be cool to have a list of all the places it was going.  I could add something that says Official List on First page!??????


----------



## zeto88

Zac - New South Wales, Australia.


----------



## PhotoXopher

By all means, keep it going if you'd like! 

I just don't have time to sift through the thread looking for updates and adding more info. For me it's hard enough making sure I've added everyone. 

I'll most likely come back to your list when I submit the entries for the blog (I added a spot for membername/location).


----------



## Jeffro

Cool Man!  I will try to keep up my end! Thanks


----------



## PhotoXopher

I appreciate it!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Lens has been sent to it's first victim (err, I mean contributing member). 

FYI
I sent it USPS Priority Mail across the country and it was just a hair over $10. Feel free to re-use the box, seems to be a good fit for it and should hold up for a while.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Any more takers?


----------



## Nick Melson

PhotoXopher said:


> Any more takers?



Would love to have ago , shame im from uk :thumbdown:


----------



## T-town photographer

Nick Melson said:


> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have ago , shame im from uk :thumbdown:
Click to expand...

 
Why would the UK have anything to do with it.  It already going to the land down under.  Just split shipping.  At least I would think that it would be ok to do that.

Michael


----------



## Nick Melson

T-town photographer said:


> Nick Melson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more takers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to have ago , shame im from uk :thumbdown:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would the UK have anything to do with it.  It already going to the land down under.  Just split shipping.  At least I would think that it would be ok to do that.
> 
> Michael
Click to expand...


hmm well if it is then im defo in


----------



## adwolfe12

Well the thread is titled "The WORLD through one crappy lens." 
Alex


----------



## Nick Melson

adwolfe12 said:


> Well the thread is titled "The WORLD through one crappy lens."
> Alex



True , im in then :mrgreen:

Nick Melson - Lincolnshire -England.


----------



## zeto88

I'm sure there'll be more once the ball gets rolling.


----------



## MrRamonG

We are rolling, received the lens just now!! I know everyone is looking forward to getting thier hands on the lens so I will take my shot as soon as possible. DScience, looks like you're next in line.


----------



## PhotoXopher

That's great, glad it made it there safely.

Destination One: Successful


----------



## PhotoXopher

Just a reminder to everyone to get signed up or to add the flickr group to your flickr accounts:

Flickr: World Through One Crappy Lens


----------



## DScience

My name is Danny


----------



## PhotoXopher

Just a bump to spark interest for any late comers to the party.


----------



## Foxman

Thanks for the bump...I am interested. Pm on it's way.:thumbup:


----------



## DScience

Just so people know, i'll be sending my $10 tomorrow hopefully! But by friday at the latest...


----------



## Goontz

I don't know why I've only been following this thread thinking about how neat of an idea it is. I'm in. 

Kevin - Houston, TX


----------



## Josh66

I would do it if I had a camera to mount it to...


----------



## Pugs

O|||||||O said:


> I would do it if I had a camera to mount it to...


Actually, it might be kind of cool to see those with non Nikon bodies do a reverse lens macro shot with it!


----------



## Josh66

Pugs said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would do it if I had a camera to mount it to...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might be kind of cool to see those with non Nikon bodies do a reverse lens macro shot with it!
Click to expand...


You know...

What size filter does it take?

If it will fit the stuff I have already - I just might be in.


----------



## Pugs

O|||||||O said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would do it if I had a camera to mount it to...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might be kind of cool to see those with non Nikon bodies do a reverse lens macro shot with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know...
> 
> What size filter does it take?
> 
> If it will fit the stuff I have already - I just might be in.
Click to expand...

Filter size?!  Pshaw!!  Duct tape!  You would get the lens after me so it's all good...  :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm diggin the creativity sparking here.


----------



## Pugs

Duct tape is the only element needed for creativity to thrive!


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm sure you could do some tilt-shift with duct tape Pugs


----------



## Pugs

PhotoXopher said:


> I'm sure you could do some tilt-shift with duct tape Pugs


Oh!  You gonna go there, huh?!  :lmao::lmao:

Seriously, I'd love to see how non-Nikon folks could stretch themselves and make use of the lens!


----------



## zeto88

> You would get the lens after me so it's all good


I'm after you Pugs!


----------



## Pugs

zeto88 said:


> You would get the lens after me so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after you Pugs!
Click to expand...

Right.  I didn't mean immediately after me.  I meant that if he gunked it up with duct tape I wouldn't be affected by it!


----------



## MrRamonG

O|||||||O said:


> You know...
> 
> What size filter does it take?
> 
> If it will fit the stuff I have already - I just might be in.



The filter size is 55mm.  It is actually a pretty dang cool lens.  Different from anything i have had.


----------



## itsjustbrandy

I just found the _cool_ party...

better late than never!

count me in too please! 

This sounds awesome


----------



## T-town photographer

This is going to be fun.

Michael


----------



## FrankLamont

Nice idea.

You didn't have to say 'crappy', though - after all, it's Nikon; everyone knows. 

Okay, I'm kidding. I only see one image, though...


----------



## Goontz

Look at the dates of the posts. It was just started.


----------



## TylerF

where are the picture?!layball:


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I cant wait to get the lens...i have some ideas


----------



## CW Jones

its like the same thing on POTN for Canon users but with the 50mm 1.8. Fun little game but unfortunately I am about a 2 year wait haha


----------



## PhotoXopher

Alright folks, we have 22 people signed up for this and only 18 members on the flickr site, let's get these numbers evened out 

4 of you mysterious lurkers need to sneak over to this url and join:
Flickr: World Through One Crappy Lens


----------



## FrankLamont

@ Goontz - that was my point. 

IE, a week is too long to also have shipping on top.


----------



## itznfb

FriedChicken said:


> @ Goontz - that was my point.
> 
> IE, a week is too long to also have shipping on top.



Why? This could go on for years.... Doesn't have to be finished right away.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Lens should be on it's way to the next person today since the 7th day fell on a Sunday.


----------



## fast eddie

Hey guys, any chance I can get in on this? I know I'm new, but I'd love to participate. In fact I joined this forum because I thought this was a brilliant idea!


----------



## PhotoXopher

With a name like fast eddie, how can we refuse!

Added. 

I'm sure you'll be an active member by the time it rolls around your way.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## MrRamonG

Unfortunately, my week with the crappy lens is up.  Danny gets the ball next.  I haven't decided which pic i will be adding to this thread or the Flickr account so i created a thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-assignments-technical-challenges/189999-world-through-one-crappy-lens-2-mrramong.html with all the pics i took... except the pics I took while trying to learn how to use the lens.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Nice work, love the headless cat


----------



## MrRamonG

PhotoXopher said:


> . . . love the headless cat



You are one sick puppy.....

Thanks for the opportunity to join in on this experiment!!


----------



## Flawlessly Fallen

I posted to your old thread....didn't know if I should post to this one as well. Fast Eddie told me about this.....would love to be apart of this if possible. Thanks!


----------



## SrBiscuit

im going to the flickr to sign up now.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Any updates? This needs to keep updated and moving, thanks!


----------



## jensgt

Would this lens work on a Sony Alpha?  If so add me, I live in the Washington DC area.


----------



## MrRamonG

Update:  Just waiting for payment from Danny before I send it on.  The lens is siting right here on my desk packaged, addressed, and ready to go.


----------



## boogschd

whoa! its started!! 
will this lens go outside the states?


edit:

nvm the question.. i see au uk and canada listed

goodluck everybody


----------



## kundalini

MrRamonG said:


> Update: Just waiting for payment from Danny before I send it on. The lens is siting right here on my desk packaged, addressed, and ready to go.


 Which is exactly my reasoning for sending the $10 in the box with the lens.  :meh:


----------



## MrRamonG

kundalini said:


> MrRamonG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Just waiting for payment from Danny before I send it on. The lens is siting right here on my desk packaged, addressed, and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is exactly my reasoning for sending the $10 in the box with the lens.  :meh:
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think Chris, Photoxpher, set it up the right way.  You have to commit to this by sending 10 bucks before you get the lens.  

To keep the lens moving you should notify the next person in line and send them you address as soon as you get the lens.  They should immediately turn around and send you payment.  This will keep the lens moving and commit the next person to the project.


----------



## PhotoXopher

It'll all work out... I'm just anxious to see the pic you choose and upload MrRamonG! My photo is lonely and needs some company 

Thanks for the update!

Kundalini... in order for you idea to work I would have had to:

1. Provide the lens
2. Put $10 in the box
3. Pay to ship the lens

Otherwise the next person would have to:

1. Pay to ship the lens
2. Provide $10 for the next person

I appreciate the idea, but I think this will work out just fine... if you want to switch it up, feel free when your turn comes up. Like I said, I'm leaving it up to each individual 'team' to work out how they want to handle the shipping transactions - this method worked for myself and MrRamonG.


----------



## DScience

The money has been sent....


----------



## jensgt

any word on whether this will work on a sony alpha?  I hope I can get in on this...sounds cool.


----------



## PhotoXopher

It should if you can find a Sony to Nikon lens converter, but no guarantees of course.


----------



## MrRamonG

Update:  Lens is on its way to Danny, via two day shipping.


----------



## SrBiscuit

MrRamonG said:


> Update: Lens is on its way to Danny, via two day shipping.


 
:thumbup:!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

So when can we see your photo on flickr?


----------



## MrRamonG

PhotoXopher said:


> So when can we see your photo on flickr?



I'll put it up as soon as I get home tonight!!:mrgreen:


----------



## PhotoXopher

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MrRamonG

My crappy lens shot:


----------



## PhotoXopher

Flickr Map:
Flickr: Explore photos from the World Through One Crappy Lens group on the map


----------



## Dominantly

I'm already brainstorming.....

Gotta figure out something that will reflect the location, and me..... hmmmm


----------



## DScience

UPDATE:

Guess what arrived today?? 

I'm surprised...it's in great shape NOYZE! Did you find it brand new?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Good to hear man!

No, but I don't think it was used much... case is even in nice shape


----------



## thebeatles

I wish I had a lens adapter.


----------



## DScience

Here's a picture of the lens.


----------



## PhotoXopher

That's actually a pretty sweet photo 

Too bad it wasn't taken WITH the lens.


----------



## DScience

PhotoXopher said:


> That's actually a pretty sweet photo
> 
> Too bad it wasn't taken WITH the lens.



lol that's not going to happen...seaming I used two sb-600's off camera.


----------



## MrRamonG

Nice shot Danny. :thumbup: I'm glad the lens made it to you ok.  


DScience said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Guess what arrived today??
> 
> I'm surprised...it's in great shape NOYZE! Did you find it brand new?



The lens is in good shape.  I think we should all take extra care in making sure it stays that way.  It would not be cool to sabotage the next person in line just so you can have the best shot..... I'm just sayin.


----------



## DScience

MrRamonG said:


> Nice shot Danny. :thumbup: I'm glad the lens made it to you ok.
> 
> 
> DScience said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Guess what arrived today??
> 
> I'm surprised...it's in great shape NOYZE! Did you find it brand new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lens is in good shape.  I think we should all take extra care in making sure it stays that way.  It would not be cool to sabotage the next person in line just so you can have the best shot..... I'm just sayin.
Click to expand...


If anything were to happen to the lens...i would replace it with a brand new nikon 50mm f/1.8 :mrgreen:


----------



## MrRamonG

DScience said:


> If anything were to happen to the lens...i would replace it with a brand new nikon 50mm f/1.8 :mrgreen:



That's a nice gesture Danny but I think the idea is to take the best shot you can with a crappy lens.  The fact that the current lens is completely manual really forces each user to use our photographic skills.  It's easy to take a nice shot with a nikon 50mm f/1.8. And that is a very common lens, lol... i think everyone on here already has one of those.

Besides, I wasn't implying that you would mistreat the lens.


----------



## DScience




----------



## MrRamonG

I don't remember the lens looking that good.  LOL.. I wouldn't have sent it away!!


----------



## DScience

MrRamonG said:


> I don't remember the lens looking that good.  LOL.. I wouldn't have sent it away!!



LOL right? That's what I was saying...it may be a crappy lens, but we have a nice shot of it!


----------



## boomer

Nice shot!


----------



## fast eddie

I hope my picture WITH the lens is as nice as your picture OF the lens!


----------



## TylerF

I cant wait for my turn!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Bump for updates


----------



## Pugs

I was supposed to send Danny a ten-spot on Friday, but a minor disaster happened at home so it will go out in the mail today/tomorrow AM.


----------



## boomer

Bump!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Thanks Boomer...

Let's try and keep this at a week max.


----------



## suicidal

I want in on this!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Bump


----------



## DScience

When I get the check in the mail, I am going to change the game up a bit. I'm willing to fork over my $10 payment, and send it with the lens in the box. Thus from now on the $10 should be sent WITH the lens, and hopefully it will speed up the process quicker.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I guess I kind of figured people would communicate and send the $10 for shipping in advance instead of waiting until after the fact.

:meh:

Life happens... it'll all work out. 

Regardless how it's done, it all comes down to the two individuals involved. Someone could get the $10 and spend it just as easy as not having it to begin with.

In the future I'd like to ask all individuals involved to be prepared, you're name and the status is updated regularly so you should have enough notice when you'll need $10.

Talk with the person before you and the person after you, heck - do it today. Get acquainted, figure out how you're going to handle the swap. You don't need to wait until it's crunch time.


----------



## Dominantly

I guess I don't really get the whole $10 thing. It seems like a delay, but more then that a waste of time. If everyone just paid to ship to the next person, it would still get around.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I fail to see what is so difficult about this but I'll chalk it up to new project kinks. The first photo was posted by me on December 28th, since then we've had one other post.

1. You know when your time is coming.
2. It's agreed that the lens will move along in no longer than one week.
3. People need to communicate.
4. Regardless of how each individual decides to handle the transaction, it's got to move along much faster than it has.

We have a lot of people on the waiting list and at this point I'm holding off adding more until I see that this can be more successful.


----------



## Dominantly

Did DScience post up his shot yet? I see two shots of the lens, but none with it.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Nope, nothing yet... some killer shots of the lens though I have to say. Going to see if I can use one for the flickr page 'logo'.


----------



## Dominantly

Tim, you need a ban. Posted reported for spam.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Its $10 people. If everyone ships to the next person it will be fine. Im not seeing why such a small amount is holding this up so long. 

Look on the bright side you are supporting the United States Postal Service. Consider it a donation. 

Just my .02


----------



## Pugs

Hi Folks,

I apologize for being the bottleneck.  Life has taken a sh!tty turn around here and I have let many things slip.  The ten-spot is on its way to Danny and I promise to turn the lens around quickly when I get it.  

My online time has been severely limited lately, but I'll make sure to the get a pic uploaded and the lens sent on quickly.


----------



## TylerF

hope everything gets better for you pugs


----------



## PhotoXopher

It happens, thanks for the update Pugs! I hope life takes a better turn for you soon.


----------



## Dominantly

The mailing of the $10 seems like a potential bottleneck.


----------



## itznfb

I still don't see what's wrong with just paying to ship when you go to the post office?


----------



## OttawaPhotog

Well my name is Tim ---   Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.   I wasn't added to the original list but once this gets going again, I would like to join in .

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## nakovalnja1976

Hi everyone, interesting forum!


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Where are we at here?


----------



## Derrel

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Where are we at here?



It seems like we're at 4,878 views and 180 posts and about two photos posted that were made WITH the lens, and a couple of neat photographs OF the lens shot and posted by DScience. I waded through the entire 11 pages the other day, without seeing many photos at all. Kind of disappointing for 180 posts.


----------



## Dominantly

Well, I can assure you if someone ships me the damn lens I will take a photo with it, post it, and ship it off to jjparson in Utah, in less then a week.


----------



## DScience

The lens is in the mail, sent to pugs! )


----------



## Hybrid Designz

Its been forever it seems. I cannot wait to be apart of this lens swap project. I hope everything is going well. Hope to see it soon.


----------



## EricHarris

Just read up on all the pages here, this is very interesting! im definitely going to follow this one. keep it moving


----------



## Pugs

I received the lens yesterday and will have it turned around in the next few days with a pic posted.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Thanks Pugs!

DScience, where's your photo?


----------



## Dominantly

He thought we were taking pictures OF the lens.... You'll have to send it back to him to get a photo WITH the lens


----------



## thebeatles

Dominantly said:


> He thought we were taking pictures OF the lens.... You'll have to send it back to him to get a photo WITH the lens


:lmao:


----------



## DScience

PhotoXopher said:


> Thanks Pugs!
> 
> DScience, where's your photo?





Dominantly said:


> He thought we were taking pictures OF the lens.... You'll have to send it back to him to get a photo WITH the lens




LOL...

I'm so sorry guys, I have been completely unmotivated with this project. I have  a few crappy shots, i'll get them up this weekend.


----------



## Pugs

Well...

I tried to catch a sunset after work... but I missed it by a few minutes as more clouds and the threat of snow came in...

What I've learned from this experience, I SUCK without autofocus and/or focusing aids.  My Konicas are manual focus, but both have focusing aids (the T2 has a microprism and the T3n has a microprism with a split image line in the middle).  

The end result is that some of these are VERY soft.  These represent ALL of the pics I took in the eight minutes that I spent with it after work.  Tomorrow, I'll have another opportunity after work to take some more (hopefully better) pics and then I'll ship it off to Australia on Wednesday or Thursday.  

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## PhotoXopher

DScience said:


> I'm so sorry guys, I have been completely unmotivated with this project. I have  a few crappy shots, i'll get them up this weekend.



Well?

In case you need the link:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/worldthroughonecrappylens/

Pugs, the first couple trains shots almost look like tilt-shift, pretty cool.


----------



## pcacj

They are a bit soft but that is not so horrible to me.  Reminds me of the 70s.  Like the Miller stadium shot and the basketball court.  I am about 90 miles North of Milwaukee.


----------



## PhotoXopher

2 pictures added in 2 months, I'm about ready to pull the ****ing plug on this project.

It was laid out in black and white what was expected prior to anyone asking to be a part of this. There are plenty of people actually excited about this project, if you're not - let me know and I'll gladly remove you from the list and add people that will actually enjoy it and move it along as expected.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.


----------



## Pugs

PhotoXopher said:


> 2 pictures added in 2 months, I'm about ready to pull the ****ing plug on this project.
> 
> It was laid out in black and white what was expected prior to anyone asking to be a part of this. There are plenty of people actually excited about this project, if you're not - let me know and I'll gladly remove you from the list and add people that will actually enjoy it and move it along as expected.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything.


Oh... I wouldn't do that... Most of the problem was me holding things up by not getting my money/address to Danny.  I'll be maybe taking a few more pics today and then getting the lens shipped out to Zeto88 by Thursday at the latest.  Hopefully, now that it's past my bottleneck, this thing will gain some momentum.  

And don't worry, as soon as I'm done shooting, I'll pick a pic to upload to Flickr...


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I see why you would be upset with the project! This idea is very awesome and I would love to be apart of it but its taking forever and noone is really participating like they should be...Believe me, when i receive the lens..there will be photos online that same day! with lots to share!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Pugs, it's not just you... I do understand things happen in life out of our control.



			
				DScience said:
			
		

> I have been completely unmotivated with this project. I have a few crappy shots, i'll get them up this weekend.



One photo is all I ask and accept on the flickr group from each person...

One photo.

I want to stay excited about this buy I feel like I constantly have to pull teeth, and quite honestly - it's not fun, and I don't like being the one to push people along. I'd rather sit back and watch this thing take off and see people enjoying it.


----------



## Pugs

And keep in mind that shipping time is necessarily going to slow the momentum.  Hopefully, there will be bursts of activity when someone receives the lens, but if not, as long as the lens makes it to the next person, there's ALWAYS a chance for re-newed enthusiasm.

I really am the momentum killer in terms of how long it took me to get my info/cash to Danny so blame me.  I'm trying to make up for it and build up some enthusiasm by posting up pics here right away before choosing one for Flickr.  

But really, give the ball a chance to get rolling again after hitting the Pugs-speedbump...


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## Hybrid Designz

Pugs: I understand that you had problems and I dont look down or anything on you for that. I dont look down on anyone but I honestly thought this project would have been long past me by now. 

I was hopin to do some winter shots with it of snow and what not. but its ok now. ive got alot of ideas now


----------



## Dominantly

Maybe you'll get some Fall shots in.:meh:


----------



## tdiprincess

This seems really cool.. I think once it get's moving. I have some ideas, if I get the chance to join up. It'd be neat to see things like each person taking a picture of something unique to their area.... Maybe a landmark.. or maybe just a spot that you LOVE to take pictures that you can only get where you are... I have a few spots in mind, doesn't matter the season..


----------



## SilverAWD

This project has one of the coolest ideas I have ever heard of.  Kudos to you PhotoXopher!  Does anybody know if that lens will fit a Nikon D60?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Yes it will, thank you!


----------



## DScience

LOL Here is my ONE killer photos dudes!


----------



## Pugs

Okay,

I forgot a late meeting and missed the sunset... again... so instead of sunset pics, y'all get night pics.  

I took more pics this time so I'm not posting all of them, just one from each set from the same perspective/composition.  

1.





2. Branches... blech...





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Pugs

Oh, and the lens will be on its way to Australia tomorrow or Thursday!  Zeto88, start thinking 'bout what you want to shoot!


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I love shot number 4!! Good job Pugs!


----------



## MrRamonG

Awesome job Pugs... Nice shootin!!


----------



## boomer

Nice shots!


----------



## SilverAWD

Great Job Pugs!
I agree with Hybrid Designs, #4 is awesome!
PhotoXopher, can I get my name added to the list.  I want to participate.


----------



## PhotoXopher

We have a new photo!

World Through One Crappy Lens

Still holding off adding new members are this time, but I'd love to add you to the list once this takes off again.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## tdiprincess

Awesome pics! I'm partial to #5 an #7.. I love shots of that nature!


----------



## DScience

The CALCULATOR!


----------



## Pugs

The lens is on its way to Australia!


----------



## SilverAWD

PhotoXopher said:


> Still holding off adding new members are this time, but I'd love to add you to the list once this takes off again.
> 
> Thanks!
> Chris


Ok, just let me know.  I am ready whenever you and the lens are.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

This is such a cool idea! I cant wait to see where it goes.


----------



## DScience

Pugs said:


> The lens is on its way to Australia!



How much did it cost Pugs?


----------



## tdiprincess

It's good to see this thing is starting to move.. I'm sure the postage to down under wasn't cheap either!
I'm ready to be added to the list when the time comes!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Pugs said:


> The lens is on its way to Australia!



Holy Smokes


----------



## Pugs

DScience said:


> Pugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lens is on its way to Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did it cost Pugs?
Click to expand...

It wasn't terrible at all.  Just a bit under $45 American.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Shipping costs more than the lens


----------



## Pugs

Well, that's why I volunteered to have Zeto88 be after me.  I don't mind eating that cost.


----------



## Dominantly

Good man...


----------



## PhotoXopher

:thumbup:


----------



## DScience

Thanks Pugs, very kind of you!


----------



## SrBiscuit

wow pugs....thats generous! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Hybrid Designz

Cant wait


----------



## Pugs

It took me a while, but I've uploaded a pic to Flickr as well.


----------



## zeto88

Thanks to Pugs, the lens arrived safely at my door step at 7:30pm tonight!
Shocker of a lense isn't it? Ahaha. 
I've been inactive for a while, hopefully this will get me back into the forum state of mind!
Let's see what I can get out of this beauty! Aha.


----------



## jackieclayton

If someone wants to ship to Guam, I can take some with it! (we have USPS here) Maybe all you guys dealing with the snow-pocalypse back in the mainland US would like to see some of the tropical paradise we have out here (not to brag or anything! )

this is a terrific idea PhotoXopher!!! i'll PM you to sign me up!


----------



## MrRamonG

Zeto, I dare you to try and find something poisonous to take a picture of down there in Australia.... cuz lord knows you guys didn't get your fair share of poisonous creatures....  Australia's most dangerous animals

NOTE:  I was being sarcastic and joking.... I don't want you to put yourself in harm's way...


----------



## Wolfgang8810

hows this coming?


----------



## zeto88

Can the next lense carrier please send me their address via PM?


----------



## Nick Melson

We really need a new list made up of who wants it and who's had it. Since the last one loads of people have joined.


----------



## knewbee

I would like to join this group, sounds fun.

located in toronto ontario, canada.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Ugh, I'm reminded of this again.

I'm tempted to remove everyone from the list and have everyone who wants in send me $50, refunded upon the transfer of the damn lens. 

Pathetic really.


----------



## Nick Melson

So what's actually happened/happening with this lens?


----------



## boomer




----------



## Dominantly

Bah.

Did the next guy PM zeto88?


----------



## PhotoXopher

This one member per month thing is getting old and boring, I've lost interest (and patience) for the project.

"T-town photographer" is the next victim, err... participant.


----------



## JeffieLove

FYI: 

His last activity on the site (T-Town) was 3/14... 

Seems like a lot of the people in this project have just forgotten about it...


----------



## knewbee

I would think you dont need the lens for more than a couple days, go out, shoot something, then send it on. I think it would be cool if the photo's had something to do with the town its in...then the photos would reflect where the lens has been, rather then trying to get the best award winning shot with a "crappy" lens.

just my opinion though.


----------



## benhasajeep

Hahaha, with the pictures of it and some taken with it.  Maybe someone decided it was not such a crappy lens after all.  :lmao:


----------



## PhotoXopher




----------



## TylerF

I'm still interested but not if I am going to have to pay 50$. I know it will be refunded, but I can't afford it really haha


----------



## LoveAlwaysJami

This whole thing is beautiful  Well, in the eyes of someone spectating and not the OP  This really brings out my creative senses.  Great thinking! I too, think the town/state/country affiliation is a great idea!


----------



## PhotoXopher

I'm not going to do the $50 thing, I was just venting.


----------



## benhasajeep

If you think about it, unless you control its travels from close city to close city. It's going to take min 2 weeks to exchange hands. This is due to the fact to keep shipping costs down then lens will always be shipped slow boat. Especially if its crossing continents. Even though its going slow I think its a brilliant idea.

Since people are a visual progress thing. Maybe allow more than 1 pic. Maybe set up say 2 required pics and 2 freeform pics. Also limit the in hand time to 2-3 days! Some people are waiting for the perfect scene to shoot with. Traveling in country it should be trading hands every week.

Maybe it could be renamed the Crappy lens project and we introduce another of a different range. Or more than one. That way there is more visual progress (more pictures posted). The viewing public will appreciate that more. Also I suggest more of a description to go along with the pictures posted.

Think it's a great idea, just needs some tweeking, and more attentive participation. :thumbup:

I would be willing to kick in a nikon 50mm f/1.8 E lens for the project if someone likes the idea of more than 1 lens.


----------



## DScience

*FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## benhasajeep

DScience said:


> *FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
I think the cost of the intercontinental shipping brought this to a stand still.  $10 people could foot the bill for.  $50 is a different story.

I think think this may work better if it were more than one lens, one for each continent.  And keep the shipping to fairly local moves only.  No shipping cross country (in US).  The time in shipping really puts a damper things.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Screw excuses, there aren't any. I'm really pissed about this - nobody was required to participate, and it doesn't have to cost $50 to ship it - I've shipped many items overseas and it can be done much cheaper. Even if it did the person receiving it should be well aware because of the sender's communication - if it's too much, PASS.

Ridiculous - I'm going to forget I ever started this project so it doesn't continue to be a thorn in my ass.

If it continues, cool - but right now I could really care less. This SHOULD have been pretty awesome - if only people who signed up had actually followed the very clear, easy to understand instructions.

If you can't afford to ship it - don't sign up, I can understand being broke but don't take things on if you can't follow through - simple as that. If you know you'll be broke when your turn is up, pass!

I'm not mad that I gave up a lens, I'm mad that there are probably some people who signed up that would have actually done their part and moved this along as intended. Time and time again people had it for weeks on end, it was never about how long the item took during shipping - only how long it took to get the damn thing sent off in the first @#$%ing place. It's not rocket science, get the lens, take a picture and send it off - done. How frickin hard is it? Would be easier to understand if this were a Legos forum and I had to explain how to mount the lens and press the shutter button.

@#$@#^@#^#$$#(%#@($) <- sums it up for me, I'm out.


----------



## itznfb

It failed when people were required to send money to receive then lens. This project was initiated completely backwards as I stated early on. Whoever has the lens in their possession is the person that should be paying to ship to the next person. Then there really are no excuses. No waiting. Then only reason for delay is the current holder's laziness.


----------



## Dominantly

zeto88 said:


> Can the next lense carrier please send me their address via PM?


Did you ever get a response?

Did you ship the lens off, or do you still have it?

How about sending it to Jackie if you still have it, that will keep the distance fairly short, then she can bounce it across the pond back to maybe someone on the west coast.


If shipping is done by proximity, then it would be faster/cheaper for people.

Yeah, if you have the lens, you pay to ship it to the next person.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I've stated multiple times that it's up to each individual transaction how they want to handle it.



itznfb said:


> It failed when people were required to send money to receive then lens. This project was initiated completely backwards as I stated early on. Whoever has the lens in their possession is the person that should be paying to ship to the next person. Then there really are no excuses. No waiting. Then only reason for delay is the current holder's laziness.


----------



## Dominantly

I get it.

I just want to know where the effin thing is.


----------



## McMommy




----------



## TheBoombaGnome

I take it we still have no idea where the damned lens is?


----------



## BarryG

This had so much potential, such a shame


----------



## benhasajeep

I would be willing to put a lens in to keep it going.  I will not be home for a week or so deppending on the Europe flying problem (have to go right through where the ash is).

But I have a truly crappy lens and a not so crappy lens I could donate.  The truly crappy one is a standard zoom with the AF intermittent (nikon mount).  Its either a Sigma or Tamron.  The glass is good just focusing the gears seem to be an issue.  Being an AF lens it may work easier on more cameras (again the AF is an issue, and sometimes MF).  If not I have a MF Nikon lens I no longer use.

If people want to keep it going I am willing.  But should make a rule that it should be shipped to close proximity person and not just the next on the list.  And there be a time limit.  If the shipping is kept close the shipping will pretty much be the same for all and travels will be quicker.  That way current holder can just ship to the next person.  If it does get to the point where it will go overseas.  It should go to a person willing to donate the money to ship it over, since it will be more.

Ben


----------



## DScience

rofl


----------



## PhotoXopher

Should be on its way soon, Zeto had problems getting a hold of people.

Please take a look at the list - if you're on it and don't want to be let me know.


----------



## platano

I would like in on this... hopefully is not toooo late.


----------



## Nick Melson

Can we get a new list up? as when there was a list so many people joined so no one actually knows who's next on the list/if there on the list?

Ill start then add when your reply?

Nick Melson , United Kingdom.


----------



## boomer

I'm still on board!


----------



## boomer

So where are we at?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Where are we at?

Someone got a free lens and screwed everyone who wanted to participate.


----------



## Derrel

PhotoXopher said:


> Where are we at?
> 
> Someone got a free lens and screwed everyone who wanted to participate.



But it was a crappy lens!


----------



## PhotoXopher

Doesn't matter... that 'was' part of the fun of it.


----------



## TylerF

that sucks. i was looking forward to my turn


----------



## boomer

TylerF said:


> that sucks. i was looking forward to my turn




So was I and I was so close! 

I thank PhotoXopher for trying to make this work!


----------



## Dominantly

I say he gets banned 
 						 							 								Last Activity: 04-21-2010 06:40 AM






User Lists
 Add to Friends List
 Add to Contacts
 Add to Ignore List
 

Send a Message to zeto88





Send a private message to zeto88


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

^^  It might be a technical difficulty.  Say like......., I dunno, maybe he shot Canon and couldn't figure out the Nikon mount.  3 weeks activity???  Short attention span???  Lost or found a new partner???  

Has anybody actually tried to contact the scoundrel?


----------



## Wolfgang8810

I agree! Bann Hammer activate!


----------



## Mbnmac

Hell, I'm in NZ, and I should have a D90 within the next month or so, he could send it to me, and I could pass it on further, I have the spare cash to do it just the once.


----------



## M.Powell

ok, I've read every single post, looked forward to seeing the pics and was bummed out :/  What happened? the guy keep the lens?


----------



## PhotoXopher

Zeto88 has it, says he tried contacting the next couple folks in line with no reply.

I dunno, PM him if you want to see it in motion I guess.


----------



## boomer

PhotoXopher said:


> Zeto88 has it, says he tried contacting the next couple folks in line with no reply.
> 
> I dunno, PM him if you want to see it in motion I guess.



I'm 2 down the list and haven't gotten anything from Zeto88. I will shoot him a PM though!


----------



## Mbnmac

Sent him a PM, If it gets to me, I'll send it to the next in line if they're still reading the thread.
I'll also go halves with the next person on getting it back to the states if it's really that expensive.


----------



## boomer

I guess Zeto88 decided to keep it after all...


----------



## err_ok

It's a shame this died on it's arse... I wonder if Zeto88 took that guy's advice and got bitten by some poisonous snake....


----------



## Rekd

I'm sorry this didn't work out, seemed like a cool project... but really, when you think about it, hilarity ensues!


----------



## Markw

=[ 

I want in!  I wish we still had a lens.  Has anyone thought about picking a 'crappy lens' up at a thrift store, and starting from there again?  The map on flicker would, of course have to be restarted.

Mark


----------



## err_ok

I have two AF Nikkor 28-80mm 3.3-5.6G which I consider to be pretty crappy. But it may not be crappy enough for somebody considering the turnout of the previous attempt..... I guess it depends on what you consider to be throwaway.


----------



## Markw

Thats true, and being that the 28-80 nikkor is considered a considerably sharp lens, that may not be the best lens to use.  I own one and am surprised every day with the results that it brings in.  Lens_Review.

Mark


----------



## err_ok

I've read that review, it's the reason i bought the lens. It's also really really cheap and there are loads going so it's not like anyone couldn't get one. You are right of course somebody would steal it just to see what everyone else would do.





The in focus lens in the middle there would also be a good one to use if anyone has that, less fun as it's a fixed focal length.


----------



## Markw

Is that your photo? If not, you should probably have left a link instead of posting someone elses photo. 

That being said, I am willing to search around for another crappy F-mount Nikon lens if the people here still are interested in doing something like this. If you could PM me or post here if you are still interested, I will see how many replies I get and see if I can find something.  I would like to say, though, that I think if someone out of the US should want the lens, they should pay shipping to them and to the next person as I dont think it is fair that the person getting it shipped to them should have to pay more shipping because they were unlucky enough to get the lens after someone not in the US.

Mark


----------



## err_ok

> Is that your photo? If not, you should probably have left a link instead of posting someone elses photo.



It's mine not to worry 

I'm up for it, I'm in the UK though I am afraid


----------



## Markw

Would you be willing to donate that there lens into this project? 

Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

I'm in also.  I started reading this thread a few weeks ago, got all excited about this, then read that someone stole/didn't ship the lens.  Pretty crappy if I may say so myself.  But yea, I would love to do something like this!


----------



## err_ok

Markw said:


> Would you be willing to donate that there lens into this project?



Yeah why not, incase you couldn't make it out it is one of these.

Let's get a nice and willing list of people who will actually send it places


----------



## Markw

Sorry, I dont know much about older style Nikon Lenses, but will this mount on the newer DSLRs?  Well, D40 and up?  Dont worry about metering, focus, etc.  But will it mount okay?  I think a new thread is in order.  Would everyone like me to make one?  I PMd the OP about it and he never got back to me whether it would be okay for me to make another thread..but I think one is in order.  

Mark


----------



## err_ok

It works fine in Manual on a D40, just tried it! The D40 looks so cool with the smaller primes on it, they get dwarfed by most cameras and look dumb...


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Markw said:


> Sorry, I dont know much about older style Nikon Lenses, but will this mount on the newer DSLRs?  Well, D40 and up?  Dont worry about metering, focus, etc.  But will it mount okay?  I think a new thread is in order.  Would everyone like me to make one?  I PMd the OP about it and he never got back to me whether it would be okay for me to make another thread..but I think one is in order.
> 
> Mark




This isn't my thread, but I say lets make a new one and get a new list of people that would like to do it.  I think its an awesome idea, and would love to take part in it.


----------



## Markw

New_Thread

Mark


----------



## UUilliam

Is this still running?

we only got to #4...
I would be fairly interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## Markw

It is, but HERE now.

Mark


----------



## dubaifor

Cool idea!
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------

